# I have always said 1 pix and a 1000 words,my 2 favorites out of 8



## tropicolonel99 (Jul 13, 2011)

*HELLO ALL,:smt071:

*I just thought i'd show off my 2 Babies that i shoot and carry most.









You decide, the one is a Mosquito w / thread barrel , and the other a P226 in 9mm also thread barrel.

Regards to all, The Trop.:numbchuck:


----------



## NCWalrus (Mar 14, 2012)

Awesome, just awesome!


----------



## 226Squito (Mar 20, 2012)

I have almost the same setup..89 P226 two tone, and a brand new Mosquito Reverse two tone.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

photo not found LOL


----------

